
Legends say China began in a flood. Scientists find evidence the flood was real - fma
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2016/08/04/legends-say-china-began-in-a-great-flood-scientists-just-found-evidence-that-the-flood-was-real/
======
bitbanksy
Interestingly the Chinese symbol for "boat" or 船 is made of 舟 (which means
vessel), 八 (meaning eight) and 口(meaning mouth); 船 literally translate "eight
people in the boat". This character was used in the ancient Chinese story of
Noah's ark. Many other non-christian countries have similar story line of
Noah's ark in the Genesis' account of the Bible. Indians, Sumerians,
Egyptians, American Indians and the Peruvians wrote historical account about a
universal flood.

